# What IS it?



## Marialys (Jun 9, 2003)

Not a clue what it is... I can tell you that it grows in marshy areas and if you remove the flower from the plant it dies very rapidly. Beyond that I haven't a CLUE what is it.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

It's hard to tell with such a bad picture but I think it's jewel weed. Is it this? http://www.hbci.com/~wenonah/hydro/jewelwed.htm


----------



## Marialys (Jun 9, 2003)

I think that might be it... this is a better pic of the darn thing...


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

yep, it's jewel weed. member of the touch-me-not family, sometimes grows next to poison ivy and considered a cure for it.

i love the stuff.  right now there are big drifts of it over the fence by the road, about 20 foot along it. it likes wet feet.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

that is the jewel weed ... crush it up mix it in water and rub it all over the poison ivy rash ... good stuff


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

It also takes the sting out of stinging nettle!
And it flings it's seeds. Marialys, touch a mature seed pod & watch it shoot 'em out!
Neat little plant, I just wish I could identify it before it blooms.
I guess I'll just have to flag them in the fall and hope they come back up in the spring.
We have a LOT of nettle, and I can never find jewelweed when I (the kids) need it tromping through the woods.
Does anyone know whether it's a perennial/biennial, or an annual? (so I don't waste my time?)
here are a few links...
http://earthnotes.tripod.com/jewelweed_h.htm
http://indianspringherbs.com/jewelweed.htm


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

And the most wonderful thing about jewel weed is touching the seed pods and having them pop! This plant has provided me with hours of entertainment every August for many years.


----------



## tweety (Oct 14, 2005)

A little bit of jewelweed goes a very long way! The seed pods burst open explosively at a touch, shooting the seeds everywhere, and before you know it you have it growing far and wide.
It grows along the creek in my back yard, and I try to pull it all up before it gets big enough to bloom but always seem to miss some. It would take the whole place over if I let it.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

If you can get the seeds, Marialys, save them! And send them to me!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

this is another edible/medicinal..the young shoots boiled in 2 changes of water(don't drink the cooking water) make a cooked green..as an aid to identificaton the leaves look silvery when held under water. They self sow readily and I believe they are annuals. The crushed leaves and stems are used to take the sting out of nettles and to help prevent poision ivy(which they often grow near!)


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

In Vermont it's also called Touch-me-not, due to the seed pods exploding when touched. Crush the leaves and rub on insect bites to relieve itching. I LOVE THIS PLANT!!! It is great on itchy skin and rashes. This was one of my favorite plants growing up as I would sit for hours, popping the seed pods. Happy memories...


----------



## carly (Mar 20, 2003)

I have jewel weed all around my house foundation. It's very pretty in bloom and blooms a long time. I like it....


----------

